# Down for the count



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Poor boy, one of his off leash romps resulted in a pad injury. Now he's coned and bandaged and in a sad state for the last 3 days, apparently extra treats and crappy up the street hobble walks are not cutting it.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

He looks sad. I think I may have to put a cone on mine. He also has a pad injury...between the toes and his nail keeps irritating the injury and it won't heal. A week of putting various sprays, ointment, etc...and it has only gotten worse.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

How about 125mg of erythromycin twice a day? Wounds often don't heal because of an underlying infection.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I actually have a script for erythromycin, we will see how it heals. No infection and it's been almost 4 days now. I have a repeat on his last script for an antibiotic for his last foot hurt, which did lead to a infection.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> He looks sad. I think I may have to put a cone on mine. He also has a pad injury...between the toes and his nail keeps irritating the injury and it won't heal. A week of putting various sprays, ointment, etc...and it has only gotten worse.


Can you wrap it?


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Aww he looks so bummed. Hope he has a quick recovery.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Can you wrap it?


not really...take a look at the picture. Not sure how I would wrap it. The nail keeps irritating it and causes it to bleed. He hasn't run in over a week because I want him to not damage it over and over


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

He's going to the vets tmrw because i noticed an off odor today.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> He looks sad. I think I may have to put a cone on mine. He also has a pad injury...between the toes and his nail keeps irritating the injury and it won't heal. A week of putting various sprays, ointment, etc...and it has only gotten worse.


Would you be able to put a thin gauze pad in between the nail and pad to keep it from rubbing? You could hold it in place with wound tape


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

How is Tyson today?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Off to the vets at 4pm. It's not doing well.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Good luck! Let us know, Deb

PS, have you washed the booboo in antibacterial soap...can you?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

His pads near fallen off, he was half an hour unsupervised without cone the other day and he ate thru his wrap and chewed at his injury. It's pretty gross,


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Aw, poor guy. Hope they can fix it for him.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> His pads near fallen off, he was half an hour unsupervised without cone the other day and he ate thru his wrap and chewed at his injury. It's pretty gross,


Oh, my goodness! Let us know for sure. He may have to have surgery on it from the way you have described it. Poor boy, and poor Leslee, it's not going to be fun getting it healed!

Last summer Orick had a benign tumor taken off his foot where it involved the side of his foot and the large pad. It took a long time to heal, because there's not a lot of loose skin there to suture. He broke it open several times, just walking on it. Vet had to staple it, but she didn't want it wrapped, other than a protective sock to keep the nasties out of it. OOOOHHHHH I was so glad when it finally healed. Now you have to look for the spot, it's almost invisible, hope Tyson's injury heals well, too!

Susan


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

eddie1976E said:


> not really...take a look at the picture. Not sure how I would wrap it. The nail keeps irritating it and causes it to bleed. He hasn't run in over a week because I want him to not damage it over and over



My last shep had an injury like that. The nail was a bit rough and that was adding to the irritation. So I filed the nail down extra smooth on the side facing the wound. That seemed to help it heal.

I also used New Skin which is a liquid bandage that forms a tough, clear and flexible skin over the wound while disinfecting it at the same time. I love New Skin. It's the only bandage that will stay in place for things like foot wounds.

Misslesee: I hope your dog is ok.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

Mister C said:


> My last shep had an injury like that. The nail was a bit rough and that was adding to the irritation. So I filed the nail down extra smooth on the side facing the wound. That seemed to help it heal.
> 
> I also used New Skin which is a liquid bandage that forms a tough, clear and flexible skin over the wound while disinfecting it at the same time. I love New Skin. It's the only bandage that will stay in place for things like foot wounds.
> 
> Misslesee: I hope your dog is ok.


I love New Skin, I think what you're talking about is a human product, right? It's the only thing that will heal the little cracks I get in the whorls of my finger skin in the winter. If you use it on a dog, keep in mind that with an open cut or wound, it stings like crazy when you first put it on. It also seems to work better (for me, anyway) if you can apply it in 2-3 thin layers, but they have to dry before you apply the next layer.

With Tyson, it sounds as though he has damaged the injury past the point that New Skin would help. 

Susan


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

aww poor guy! I hope he heals and feels better soon!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

He goes back Monday to see if he needs a surgery. He may not, hopefully, I walked out of their with a 300.00 bill, dex was 200.00 so far that is 500.00 spent on dogs today


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Ouch. Fingers crossed that he doesn't need surgery.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hopefully it's just antibiotics and time


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

He got cool vet wrap with chicken print though so it wasn't a totally unfabulous time.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> He got cool vet wrap with chicken print though so it wasn't a totally unfabulous time.


When Orick had his surgery and couldn't get his foot wet, I had baggies and tape by the back door, and I slipped his bandaged foot into the plastic bag, wrapped a bit of tape loosely around the top to hold it on, and he did NO running, he was on a leash. It's so wet outside now, you don't want him getting that wet at all.

Poor baby! Hopefully the vet will see some healing starting by Monday. Don't forget his cone for a minute, .

Susan


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Hopefully it's just antibiotics and time


Good luck....from the way you described it, it sounds like a terrible injury. 

Did they give a time frame for when it should clear up?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

eddie1976E said:


> Good luck....from the way you described it, it sounds like a terrible injury.
> 
> Did they give a time frame for when it should clear up?[/QUOTE
> 
> About 2 months of time, no walks, it will suck.


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

wow, 2 months...hope you have lots of brain games planned. I haven't let Remi run the last week or two and its been hard. Another week or so and hopefully he can go back to running with his friends.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm just hoping I don't have to fork out 1000.00 in a surgery


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> He got cool vet wrap with chicken print though so it wasn't a totally unfabulous time.


Very sexy.  Fingers crossed he'll just need more antibiotics and no surgery. 2 months is a loooonnnnggg time for no walks. Do you do scent games with him yet? Or have you done shaping?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

McWeagle said:


> Very sexy.  Fingers crossed he'll just need more antibiotics and no surgery. 2 months is a loooonnnnggg time for no walks. Do you do scent games with him yet? Or have you done shaping?


Yes we play find it alot, I think I may pick him up one of those puzzle games too. He is really awkward and needs to have the cone stay on so it's going to be a long time for my boy.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

What would the surgery be? I thought this was a cut pad?
Why does he need a cone on all the time? I could understand when he's alone...

I saw a woman walking her little white fluff ball wearing a cone. I asked her why he would need it on a walk. He had been neutered.

You can get one of those blow up doughnut type neck rings. At least it won't affect the sounds the cone must resonate to those sensitive ears.


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Yes we play find it alot, I think I may pick him up one of those puzzle games too. He is really awkward and needs to have the cone stay on so it's going to be a long time for my boy.


It was about 6 weeks total for Orick. He is very high-drive, and I couldn't come up with enough indoor mind games that didn't get him ramped up and trying to jump around. I had to resort to 3mg Melatonin am and pm for about 3 weeks to keep him a bit more mellow. I was SO relieved when the vet gave me the okay to start easing him back into outdoor exercise!!

I hope Ty doesn't need surgery. I found with Orick once his incision was truly stable and he couldn't rip it open (and wasn't trying to leap up and down the stairs, etc.) it did start to heal and it seemed to make progress every day. Hopefully the same will work for Tyson!

Susan


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

He sliced carpal pad skin, the connecting skin is well, disconnected. They may have to knock him out, cut off some surrounding skin and try to stitch his carpal pad back onto his leg.
He needs a cone because I'm very busy with work and can't always watch him 100% and he's constantly trying to nibble at it understandably, I've never seen a neck donut, he doesn't seem to mind his cone though.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Poor guy. If it's detached, shouldn't the vet have just stitched it?

ProCollar Premium Inflatable Protective Collar at PETCO

There's other brands, even Kong has one


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> He sliced carpal pad skin, the connecting skin is well, disconnected. They may have to knock him out, cut off some surrounding skin and try to stitch his carpal pad back onto his leg.
> He needs a cone because I'm very busy with work and can't always watch him 100% and he's constantly trying to nibble at it understandably, I've never seen a neck donut, he doesn't seem to mind his cone though.


What about using bitter apple on the bandage?


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes she could have and may still stitch it. She wanted to give it the weekend with antibiotics and anti inflammation tablets to see if it would begin healing so she could A save us 1000.00 and B not have to put him out, he does not do well with sedation. 
I didn't even think of bitter apple Eddie!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I thought it was starting to get smelly today, it really had an odd odor going on (could be my super pregnancy nose), but when she peeled back the wrap she was very happy to see that he was not infected, and the wound was clean. Andrew felt good about himself lol ski patrol first response bandage class along with severe wound treatment has paid off for him.
Our basement looks like a pop up treatment center, equipped with sterile gloves, tape, pads, vet wrap, vetericyn, lots of ointments, saline wash along with syringes to flush out wounds, and large adjustable flash lights to see what we are doing. It's were ya wanna be if you cut yourself lol


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Side note, I wonder if I can squeeze his head thru the inflatable ass donut andrew bought me when I smashed in my tail bone...


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Side note, I wonder if I can squeeze his head thru the inflatable ass donut andrew bought me when I smashed in my tail bone...


Quite the mental picture you invoked there! :spittingcoffee:
Poor Ty--if you try it, don't let anyone see him that way, he'd never live it down! 

Susan


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Miss, so glad its not infected, quiet time.. Come Monday, he will have started healing, be patient. Love the leg bandage..


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Debanneball said:


> Miss, so glad its not infected, quiet time.. Come Monday, he will have started healing, be patient. Love the leg bandage..


Hopefully. The weather is crap. I am going to finish up cleaning and go play some find it games in the basement.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Les, Glad to hear he is healing. I'm sure the wet weather is not helping any. Find it games in the basement sounds like a good idea so he stays dry. When I was pregnant my sense of smell seemed magnified as well. Must be Spidey Sense!


----------

